# anyone keep french bulldogs?



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

ive always liked the look of these dogs , and have wanted to get one for years . anyone here got any.?. pics are always good and if you got a frenchie any info thats good also .if not its going to be a very short thread:lol:


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 9, 2009)

I mis-read the title, I thought it said french bullfrogs and I was going to tell you it would be illegal to keep them!!:?
Stupid me!!

And no - I don't have any pics of bull dogs to share


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

A FRENCH BULLFROG would be good also where you get them at ? i dont care if they are illegal .:lol:


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any good French restaurant i suppose. Yum yum


----------



## Cabotinage (Mar 9, 2009)

ahh finally getting one i see 
does your puppy still hate everything besides you haa?


----------



## Boney (Mar 9, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> ahh finally getting one i see
> does your puppy still hate everything besides you haa?


 

yeh mate my other pup dont like no-one but me .. but im pretty easy to get along with:lol:


----------



## tsbjd (Mar 9, 2009)

our girls


----------



## tsbjd (Mar 9, 2009)

our little girl


----------



## tsbjd (Mar 9, 2009)

they are not the placid lap dogs they are made out to be, they run, can bloody jump for their size, and ours are also pretty good watchdogs.
Great personalities - and (as seen by photos) tolerate just about anything from kids


----------



## Boney (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the pics mate . very cool


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Andy Ive been looking to get one for ages but theyre not easy to come by...Ive found a couple of breeders, the only one in NSW that I could find was in tamworth and their waiting list was many years long and they sure did want a pretty penny for them lol

Where did you get yours from tsbj? Awesome looking dogs


----------



## jessb (Mar 14, 2009)

Horrible, weird, freaky looking creatures IMO... Like little disproportionate aliens with odd tiny little rear ends. Kind of like pugs but without even the cute nose. Sorry, not a fan at all!


----------



## Boney (Mar 14, 2009)

Mattsnake said:


> Hey Andy Ive been looking to get one for ages but theyre not easy to come by...Ive found a couple of breeders, the only one in NSW that I could find was in tamworth and their waiting list was many years long and they sure did want a pretty penny for them lol
> 
> Where did you get yours from tsbj? Awesome looking dogs


 


hey matty, mate they are around but like you say are uncommon , i do know a bloke with them now in my area but hes been telling me the bitch is gravid now for 8 months:lol: so i gave up on that . few people in sydney i know have got them they want 1800-3000 each for them . i would pay $1800 but i have got my heart set on a pied most of the ones i seen are brindle or black with a white chest i do like them also .but may as well get the one i really want as i will have the dog for a while .


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 14, 2009)

ANTARESIA1 said:


> hey matty, mate they are around but like you say are uncommon , i do know a bloke with them now in my area but hes been telling me the bitch is gravid now for 8 months:lol: so i gave up on that . few people in sydney i know have got them they want 1800-3000 each for them . i would pay $1800 but i have got my heart set on a pied most of the ones i seen are brindle or black with a white chest i do like them also .but may as well get the one i really want as i will have the dog for a while .


 
I was after a brindle with the white belly and this bloke at tamworth who breeds them (they are show quality dogs though) wanted almost 4000 a pup. Ive heard of them in sydney but never been able to find a breeder and the others Ive come across havnt been pure. I was willing to pay up to 2500 for one but pretty much gave up looking.


----------



## Boney (Mar 14, 2009)

matt there is a brindle forsale on www.dogzonline.com.au now $2300


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 14, 2009)

unfortunatly I now live somewhere where I cant keep a dog


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 15, 2009)

Sonny Bill Williams???


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 15, 2009)

my aunty has a french bulldog, its cute but snores like a trooper, no joke i can hear it 2 rooms down.. heres a site on the breed 

http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/information/french-bulldog.asp

http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/community/french-bulldog.asp this one has the pics


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 16, 2009)

Aww I love Frenchies! The tan ones with black faces, and the black and white ones!

I prefer Boston Terriers (Boston Terrorists lol) but Frenchies are generally more easy to find, and a little cheaper.


----------



## sydneytradingco (Mar 16, 2009)

Like the French a very ugly useless animal - ask any Englishman.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 16, 2009)

Not to try and convince you otherwise on your choice of a Frenchie, but they have a lot of inherent problems being a brachycephalic breed (includes pugs and british bulldogs). They often have a lot of breathing problems and don't cope very well in the australian sun. Might i suggest an Aussie Bulldog instead their a bit bigger though with the average stance for a male being 20 inches on the shoulder and weighing an average of 35 kg. They do have mini Aussie bulldogs which are about the size of a staffy, but still looks like a lean bulldog. 
PM me if you want to know more about them and i could point you in the right direction.

Heres my full size Aussie as a pup (not the mini version)






Unfortunately they though eventually turn into this though (about 1 years old)





Cheers mate,
Good luck with the Frenchie


----------

